# Iwata Eclipse HP



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

Do not waste your time on any other airbrush...lol this thing is sweet...

Came in the mail yesterday and finally got to mess with it this morning...AMAZING BRUSH!

The feel of this sucker screams quality...

All createx paints just ran right through this sucker with excellent flow...It has awesome control from 15lbs all the way up to 40lbs...

Overall im a happy boy...


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, thats the one you want. Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

CB - Some blades I did the other day....make yourself some stencils out of oaktag or heavyweight paper. Makes life a lot easier.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

really like that tiger pattern on your purple pink....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

This may be helpful to you...I just take a piece of heavy paper...posterboard or mattboard works well because it will last and be re-used. Just cut out the 1/2 shape of the size blades I'm painting, then cut out the design. All with an exacto razor blade....pretty simple and no dealing with tape.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yep it's a bad dude


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I may have to copy that design...Very very nice...

I can see your classes now...today kids we are going to paint up lures...

PS: you have pretty hands....lol


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

My wife thinks so too! The gold goes especially well with the ring!


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

The subscription cards that are on every other page of magazines make great stencils. So do the ones they flood your mailbox with.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

You can also use the side of a milk container. After the paint builds up it just cracks off. You can use it over and over.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I'm not much of a milk drinker. I just go to the news stand, shake a few mags, and pick up all the cards.


----------



## CarpetBagger (Sep 21, 2009)

I knew you were a hand model....



ShutUpNFish said:


> My wife thinks so too! The gold goes especially well with the ring!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I use stencil paper, it wipes dry and it's pretty flexible.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Got any darker pictures?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Yeah want to see em


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hetfieldinn said:


> I'm not much of a milk drinker. I just go to the news stand, shake a few mags, and pick up all the cards.


I had to quote this as it brought a grin to my face.

Nice blades!


----------

